# Family Forum



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

Am I missing something or has the Family Forum gone offline?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2005)

It's been renamed the Puritan Board Family Photo Album. It's a members only forum so you need a password. U2U a Super Admin if you want in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

I already have the password. The only threads listed are those having to do with family pictures. None of the previous family forum threads are shown at all.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 2, 2005)

It is still there and still has the same name. It is halfway down the front page, in the Christian Walk Category.

HERE:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=30

[Edited on 1/3/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmm, I am unable to see the Family Forum listed in the Christian Walk section and when I click on the link it says that I am not permitted to view it. 

Why did Patrick say the forum was re-named? 

I have the password for the family photo forum, but I don't seem to be authorized to view the family forum.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 2, 2005)

Try now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

It's back online - yea! Thanks, Fred!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2005)

OH, my bad. I guess it wasn't showing up for either


----------

